# Whats the name mean????



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

So I got to thinking while I was doing my later blog entry on the name of my boat...

"What's that mean!?!?" | Cuajota

What does your boat name mean? Mine is Cuajota and it is cuban slang for the 4 J's...Cuban doctor who originally bought it had a family with 4 J names in it...makes sense...My family also had 4 J's in it so its kind of fitting...but does your boat's name have a story behind it???


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

See if you can guess


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Paul,

I was going to say pumpkin.....but tangerine works.......

Amoretto here! which was the original owners choice. We liked it, so we kept it!

Marty


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Nutty and alcoholic. Hmm, would have made a good name for ours


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Seafever

"Sea-Fever"

I must down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.

I must down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.

I must down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull's way and the whale's way where the wind's like a whetted knife;
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.

By John Masefield (1878-1967).
(English Poet Laureate, 1930-1967.)
*


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have never owned a boat - I sail other people's boats.

I was thinking about boat names. For me "Clean Slate."

That is a from an old sailing expression. When early sailors were keeping log notes, they kept them on a slate. At the end of a watch they transferred the notes to the logbooks and wiped the slate clean. They started with a clean slate. About 10 years I wiped my slate clean and started anew.

As a teacher I taught in some schools that were so old that they had slate blackboards. They were so nice to write on. 

Lots of meaning for me.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

For a big go fast boat, I like

_"Macerator"_


----------



## apogee1mars (Aug 13, 2011)

Glued and Screwed


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Our boat's name means "sandy creek" - in a language that's totally unintelligible (to me anyways) and nearly extinct. ...but it's been called that for 60+ years so who am I to change it?

The best name I think would be "The Office" - since then I wouldn't need an excuse to get out on the water.

The dumbed I've heard was a racer called "Cyclone" - since the boat went on to earn it's reputation as a slow-moving depression.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> Our boat's name means "sandy creek" - in a language that's totally unintelligible (to me anyways) and nearly extinct. ...but it's been called that for 60+ years so who am I to change it?
> 
> The best name I think would be "The Office" - since then I wouldn't need an excuse to get out on the water.


"Sail Meeting"

As in, "I am sorry, Mr. Smith is not available; he is out on a sales meeting."

My favourite name, there has to a story, was a big power boat named "Yes Dear"


----------



## apogee1mars (Aug 13, 2011)

Booby Trap


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Let's not leave out the worst power boat name of all time: _It's five o'clock somewhere_

I could see an entire sub thread cropping up on power boat names, actually..


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Minnewaska is the name of the crystal clear lake where I had my first date with my wife. It is from the local Indian word meaning 'good water'.

The name is in reserve as we haven't changed the PO's name yet. Too much hassle to the documentation and we couldn't get it done before the delivery had to leave.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My fav stink pot name is 'A Salt Weapon'


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> Let's not leave out the worst power boat name of all time: _It's five o'clock somewhere_
> 
> I could see an entire sub thread cropping up on power boat names, actually..


Me too...this is getting good!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> My fav stink pot name is 'A Salt Weapon'


Argh...uke


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Appalling Puns
"Hot Ruddered Bum"
"Si yes da"
"L.L. Boat"
"Sail Bad The Sinner"
"Bow Down"
"Sexual Heeling"
"Ahoy Vey" 
"Yacht Sea"
"Makin' Luff"

More:
Really Stupid Boat Names - Messing About In Sailboats


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> My fav stink pot name is 'A Salt Weapon'


That really is pretty awful!  uke

"Bulk Carrier" (owned by a fat guy with a fat wife) is a tad better..


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

My newly acquired boat is called Ariel, which I think is a lovely boat name, and long precedes any Disney Princesses (TM) of similar nomenclature. If the craft has weathered 30 some winters with that name, who am I to change it?

Oh yeah, what does it mean? Of the many online definitions I have come across, the one I like best is "the prankish spirit in Shakespeare's 'The Tempest'". High School was so long ago.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

My vessel 'Reluctant Lady" after Eleanor Roosevelt ,Not quite ready for the job but more have capable! Cal 28 Flat Top 1967


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Ritchard said:


> Oh yeah, what does it mean? Of the many online definitions I have come across, the one I like best is "the prankish spirit in Shakespeare's 'The Tempest'". High School was so long ago.


The Tempest is my favourite Shakespearean play, grade 11. I taught it a couple of times as well.

Be careful trying to register Ariel as a name. They are at least up to Ariel XII, I have sailed that one.

Quick quiz - what is first line from The Tempest? Anyone?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

jackdale said:


> Quick quiz - what is first line from The Tempest? Anyone?


"Oh sh$$t, run for your lives!!"??

No??? :laugher


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

sorry Cam, All wrong...........jeopordy song playing in the back ground......

alex trebeck, contestant #1, your question is.....


ELEPHINO!

NO, contestant no 2

hogivawipe!

NO, contestant #3

dumsickleri!


Alex  lets out a sigh.......

Gotta quit asking sailnetters questions to answer, all I get are goofy one! that make no sense!:laugher:laugher


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay, serious.

Our first boat we named "Harbinger" - when we bought it, we knew it was our family's starter, learning boat and we intended on eventually getting a larger boat, moving aboard and going cruising.

So we began looking for a name for our bigger boat, and found in, of all places, in a US Power Squadron marlinspike manual. It described the Japanese Success Knot as looking like a plus on one side and a square on the other and that those two symbols in cuneiform made up the word Kanau (pronounced Ka NAH oo) which meant a dream or desire realized.

So we have not only our boats name, but a signature know to go with it. (Some have made a pun out of it, calling our Morgan Out Island 41 "The Big Canoe" )

Check out our 'Naming Your Boat" page on Frugal Mariner.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Ceol Mor is Gaelic for "big music" it refers to classical bagpipe music. Proounced Kale-More. My husband is both Scottish and a bagpiper so it fits. 

His name suggestion was "uisge beatha" which means water of life/whisky and the closest pronounciation is uska-bear(sort of ). I told him the chances of anyone recognizing it on a distress call and me being able to get it out phoenectically were somewhere between slim and none. He realized I was right and went with my suggestion!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Our Person 28 - "Aeolus" which means Leisure in Scotch Gaelic
Red Ericson 35 - "Cordelia" which means jewel of the sea
Our current Caliber 40 - "Carina" which is a constellation of the keel of the Argo.

One we saw this summer:
A Mac 26x named "Over Easy"


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*Nepenthe*

In the Odyssey, Nepenthe is a magical potion given to Helen by an Egyptian queen. It makes you feel good and forget your sorrows.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Aythya is simply the genus name for a canvassback duck. One of the favorites that I've seen on the water is, "Hoosier Daddy".


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

It was also suggested by friends that, since I got my boat while going through a divorce, and since the ex's name was Jo ... the boat should be ....

No Mojo


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

RonRelyea said:


> It was also suggested by friends that, since I got my boat while going through a divorce, and since the ex's name was Jo ... the boat should be ....
> 
> No Mojo


Brilliant! :laugher

Miss Muffet is from an old rhyme. No spiders have frightened her yet.

Penelope is after Penelope Pitstop and certainly lives up to her name. She'd been good at getting out of some tight jams but last time, I did have to cry "Hayulp! Hayulp!" :laugher


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't actually used it but I like the name "Slightly Crewed" for a sailboat.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

We wanted to name her L'Chaim, which means "To Life" in hebrew, but when we realized how many bridges are on the ICW where we would have to spell the name to every bridge tender, we opted for "Here's 2 Life". We're a catamaran.
Marc


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Ours is "Moitessier" after Bernard, who's books and adventures inspired my wife and I to seriously consider cursing in the first place.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

There's a Nordic Tug 37 in our marina named _Mazel Tug_. There's also a sailboat in the yard named _Star Song_ with hailing port as Planet Earth.

Our boat came with the name _Halcyon_, meaning tranquil. Since I renamed our last boat and ended up having a lung removed, we decided not to take the chance with another name change.


----------



## jsnaulty (Jan 18, 2011)

*red ericson 35-3*

Anodyne

noun
a pain-killing drug or medicine.
• figurative something that alleviates a person's mental distress : an anodyne to the misery she had put him through.

steve naulty
ericson 35-3
galesville md


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Once the main is up it should explain itself.....*IMAGINE*.........i2f


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Haleakula- Hawaiian for House of the Sun

We got married on Maui on a Makenna with Haleakula looming behind us. It is an extinct volcano which is worn down now to a mere 10,000 ft above sea leavel and makes up one of the two sides of the island of Maui. 

Those who have visited Maui may have taken the famous ride up Haleakula at 3 AM in the AM to see the mythical sunrise the ancient Polyanesians did and named it what they did. Tourists often take the 38 mile all downhill bike ride on special bikes through 15 temperature zones to the beach below.

We just got back from our trip ( very 5 years) to Maui and Kauai 2 weeks ago. This year in fact we took a 5 hour horseback ride down the trial into the caldera (8 miles by 5 miles) which dropped us 4,000 ft into the floor of the volcano. NO plants, cinder cones, like the face of the moon. Homw of the famous Silversword plant as thats the only place on earth it grows.

Dave


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

imagine2frolic said:


> Once the main is up it should explain itself.....*IMAGINE*.........i2f


LOVE YOUR BLOG!!!! I have been reading and you inspired my blog! Keep it up!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Our boat is named "Wind Swept I". Because we are Canada we had to add the "I" suffix as only one boat in the whole country can be registered with a particular name and there already was a "Wind Swept". If I got the chance to name a boat, I think I will name it "Crisis Management"


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

StormBay said:


> Ours is "Moitessier" after Bernard, who's books and adventures inspired my wife and I to seriously consider cursing in the first place.


Yea, I sometimes curse too!


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Worked for a heavy drinker years back - called his stinkpot Sclerosis of the River

C & C custom 45 out of Rochester, midwatch blue with custom rainbow waterline graphics - Dorothy Gale, hailing port Kansas of course

Rugosa (japanese rose) - Herreshoff New York 40 built 1925, Bremuda winner 1928, a fast & beautiful classic sled, one of 4 remaining from 14, rumored to be restored and active in Scandinavia


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

AiniA

Also Canadian-registered and it is very hard to get a unique name without a trailing number. My wife is Chinese and "Ai ni" means "love you" in Chinese. We added the extra 'A' to make the name a palindrome. 

Many Americans think that Canadians add 'eh' to everything they say, so we tell them the name means 'Love you, eh' in Chinese.

Any other palindromic names out there? We have friends whose boat is named "Toot" but would like to know of others.


----------



## GaryC5551 (Mar 3, 2006)

Meteora,
From the area in Greece with the monasteries on the rock spires. Meteora "Suspended between the Earth and Sky."


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Minnewaska is the name of the crystal clear lake where I had my first date with my wife. It is from the local Indian word meaning 'good water'.
> 
> The name is in reserve as we haven't changed the PO's name yet. Too much hassle to the documentation and we couldn't get it done before the delivery had to leave.


I changed the name of my CG Documented Boat when I purchased it. It really wasn't a problem at all, it just took a while for the paperwork to go through.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Our boat name is simple and the reasons behind it are outlined on the opening page of my blog. Naming a boat is very personal, and for us, a difficult decision. For me, I never was into the "cute and clever" names. However names, just like the boats they are painted on, are very individual.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

My first boat came with the name _Rhythm_ and it seemed a perfect description of what sailing is ... the sea, the sails, the boat and crew all must be 'in rhythm' for things to go smoothly. We kept the name and loved it. We loved it enough that we kept the name for our new boat, no longer _Sojourner_...it is rechristened _Rhythm_. Still the only one I know of on the Bay, and a name fitting a sailing vessel.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Round here Mr. Ellison - of Oracle - keeps a few boats. In particular he has a 'modest' stinkpot (192feet) originally named after a Japanese Goddess, Izanami; however, after a lot of people pointed out that in reverse it said "I'm a Nazi", he renamed it Ronin.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

There was an Adams 10 around here called "Ten Too" (hmm..) that sank in a race.. the guy bought a new one and called it "Ten Past Too". Rather clever, I thought. 

Then I suppose there is the Michael Hiatt's "Living Doll" - with an RIB Chase Boat called "Inflatable Doll" (of course!) and two Etchells: "Bad Doll" and "Very Bad Doll". :laugher


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I always thought a good, un-PC name for a sailboat would be "Amish Speedboat." Obviously it would have to be motorless.

"Take Five" is obviously the name of the famous Paul Desmond song, and hits home on a number of levels for us. I am a musician and play a lot of jazz, so it fits there. We have five in our family, and of course the phrase "Take Five" is a metaphor for relaxation, which is the purpose of our boat. Also, and of more than minimal importance, it is a good two-syllable name that is very easy to understand over a radio, so it seems a good, safe name for communications.

Also, I work for DuPont, famous for its "Take Two" safety culture. If/when we get a dinghy we will name it "Take Two." Too cute, I know.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

If I get another boat I think I will name it Knotty Word and in small print under the name will read " She's my Wet Dream"


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*Kialoa*

Our boat was named when we bought her.

"Kialoa" is a hawaiian word that means a long, light, swift canoe used for racing or display. It may also refer to a beautiful woman and her shape.

Our Southern Cross 31 would not normally be described as long, light nor swift in relation to other boats. However she is very beautiful and shapely, so although we have no specific ties to Hawaii the name suits her and us.

My favorite dinghy name that I have seen was "Toad behind"

tj


----------



## RedtheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

The Bears two cents
When I first got married I was into "cat driving" with a Hobie 16. After several months of watching me and my partner from the beach My wife declaired that Me and my d--m cat could leave her home the next race and thus "Mydam Cat" got painted on her side. Now that we are older and I no longer dive cat we share eveings on "Free Birds"


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dhays said:


> I changed the name of my CG Documented Boat when I purchased it. It really wasn't a problem at all, it just took a while for the paperwork to go through.


Yea, I know. There was a little more to this story. Between some delays in the transfer of title and a delivery window closing for the skipper that was bringing her home, we didn't have had the time to get someone to change the name on the boat itself, so we just filed with her current name and got going. We literally left within an hour of title passing.

Now, we just haven't bothered going through the effort of filing, waiting months for paperwork and then going through the effort of replacing all the graphics to match the new paperwork. To make it even more administratively difficult, her current name is also filed with the EPIRB, the international MMSI and our RI State registration.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

NewportNewbie said:


> LOVE YOUR BLOG!!!! I have been reading and you inspired my blog! Keep it up!


Thanks for the compliment. I took a verbal thrashing from some at C.F. for describing my crew member:laugher.Probably have an update in a couple of days.......*i2f*


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

Barely Awake.......self explanatory I hope.....


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

My first boat, a Coronado 25 apparently was never named in it's 43 years. I noticed several people on sailing forums seem to refer to old sailboats as an "old shoe". So, I named the boat "Old Shoes" in an homage to all the tough, old boats still sailing or waiting to be sailed out there.

I did not get a chance to actually affix the name or graphics to the boat, and I recently sold it.

I replaced it with a Pearson 30 named "Sea Wooluf". As near as I can determine, "wooluf" is simply a German pronounciation of "wolf". Although she is a fast sailing predator, she is getting long in the tooth and isn't really competitive with modern monohull boats, so I'll soon be removing the graphics and re-naming her "Old Shoes".

A re-naming ceremony with large quantities of liquor will be held.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> My first boat, a Coronado 25 apparently was never named in it's 43 years. I noticed several people on sailing forums seem to refer to old sailboats as an "old shoe". So, I named the boat "Old Shoes" in an homage to all the tough, old boats still sailing or waiting to be sailed out there.
> 
> I did not get a chance to actually affix the name or graphics to the boat, and I recently sold it.
> 
> ...


No virgins?........*i2f*


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Sure, if I can find any!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Ours is _Island Time_.

I have a pretty stressful job, so when we're on the boat we're on Island Time.


----------



## whorne (Jul 4, 2010)

A boat I saw in Pensacola Florida was named "Mynasis Dragon". My boats are named "Hello Darlin' " and "Manana" (with a tilde over the first N). When using my VHF, I have a really hard time understanding boat names over the radio. I'm always conscious of this when thinking about new names for a boat.


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

Would love to own a Hans Christian or an Island Packet but financial realities dictated that I settle for a Catalina. Hence the name; Thistle Dew.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Bootlegger is the Boat and my Wine label is "Bootlegger Brews" for the Home made Wine and Flavored Liquors I make on the boat! 

I'm a Bootlegger!


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

A friend of ours has a boat named 'Prelude'. I suggested the dinghy he towed behind be called 'Postlude'. His wife replied, "And the Captain can just be 'Lude'".


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Her name is "Tensie Mae"...means "Momma" to me...


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

There was a picture on the 'net a while ago showing a dink with the name "Original Contract" attached to a very large stinkpotter named "Change Order". If you know construction, you'll get that.

My Islander 36 is named Mustang. Bought it that way, don't plan to change it, I don't want to sink.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> A friend of ours has a boat named 'Prelude'. I suggested the dinghy he towed behind be called 'Postlude'. His wife replied, "And the Captain can just be 'Lude'".


Yacht - Kumquat May
Tender - Kumquat Mite


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> A friend of ours has a boat named 'Prelude'. I suggested the dinghy he towed behind be called 'Postlude'. His wife replied, "And the Captain can just be 'Lude'".


If your friend doesn't like Postlude, maybe he should name his dinghy "2 a Kiss"


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Previous owner named the boat "Galileo's Dance." I have not changed it, don't wanna anger Poseidon. But may anyway, using the proper ritual: Renaming Your Boat - BoatSafe.com

We think the name comes from this:
Science and Poetry « PS Cottier


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

Sometimes from the poem by Felice Mancini, put to music by Henry Mancini and recorded by Karen and Richard Carpenter.

Profound, Thank You Felice and Karen


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

*Rum Shop!*

My roommate and still one of my best friends grew up in Barbados. I went there last summer to be in his wedding and absolutely loved it there. We went to every corner of the island exploring, and stopped at a lot of rum shops on the way. I loved the rum shops!

I don't think I'll be able to sail there anytime soon, but some day I'd love to. Until then, I'll build my own rum shop here!

s/v Rum Shop! 

(I haven't named her yet, but that's what it will be when I finish refitting)


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

s/v Rubber Ducky

because it is our toy in the bathtub


----------



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

The original owner traced their family roots back to colonial Salem, MA. They found they had family members that were both accused and accusers during the witch trials. That lead to the boat's name and the graphic for the cruising spinnaker ...


----------



## apogee1mars (Aug 13, 2011)

MSN2Travelers said:


> The original owner traced their family roots back to colonial Salem, MA. They found they had family members that were both accused and accusers during the witch trials. That lead to the boat's name and the graphic for the cruising spinnaker ...


Very nice. Has style.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

My first Catalina 36 was named "Celebration" when I bought her which was fine with me. I lost that boat in a divorce mad and it took a few years to recover financially. When I did, I went looking for another 36 and I found one 5 years newer in great condition. When I first went aboard her, everything was the same as my old boat, even the upholstery. I said, "Wow, this is *Deja Vu*". And so, she is.

Mike
S/V Deja Vu
Marina del Rey


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

> I lost that boat in a divorce () and it took a few years to recover financially.


What not "Divorce Sail?"

I sold my 14.2 to pay my divorce lawyer.... My new wife GAVE me the money to buy "the Dance". Amazing the difference(s) between the women.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

In the vein of this thread... I will share my father's boats.
Dad's nickname (his pet name) of my mother was "Reenie" short from Maureen.
His first boat "Reenie Won"
His second boat "Reenie Too"
His third boat "Reenie III"

The last boat was a brandy new US yacht, 27 (as a 12 year old I was there the day he bought it). Purchased in 1981. Sadly the boat was lost in a financial mess my father got into back in the mid 80s with a change of jobs.

Some of my fondest memories as a kid sailing that boat, and he kept the boat at LNSC on Lake Norman in North Carolina. 

Years later. And I hope you are still reading to comment on this... My brother, also a sailor, traded in his first boat (an O'Day 15) for a US 25 15 years after my father had his 27. The boat CAME with the contract for a slip on Lake Normal at LNSC!

My brother never stamped the boat with the letters, but he named it "Deja Vu."

I sailed with him as a 30 year old, some 15 years after my teenage years on the lake. I truly was an eery experience for me to spend on that lake, at that club, in a boat so scary familiar to me.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Thought I would chime in here. My wife named our boat The S.S.R.I. The S.S s inside of a life ring and the R.I is next to it. She is in the medical field and all of her friends get it immediately. 

Ssri's are selective seritonin re-uptake inhibitors, or a group of anti-depressant drugs. She suggested we buy the boat to help me stay sane when we had to live apart for a year for work. It sure helped.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

> or a group of anti-depressant drugs


Now that is creative... +1


----------



## gwilliamsontx (Oct 3, 2010)

*Emily Morgan*

Named after the "Yellow Rose of Texas" and heroine of the Texas revolution.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

"KARI" Norse for wind or gust of wind.....Also my boat, an Ericson 27


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sequitur* from the Latin phrase meaning _it does not follow_; an illogical conclusion. When I ordered her, I saw her as my final sailboat, and a logical conclusion to over forty years of boat ownership. To me *Sequitur* is a logical conclusion.

The dinghy is *Non Sequitur*.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Those little tug boat yachts are popular on the west coast.If I had one could I name it 'Nudge Nudge' ? The dingy ? Of course it would be 'wink wink' Say no more.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Haleakula- Hawaiian for House of the Sun


I hope I am not the first to mention this to you but mountain on Maui is Haleak*a*la


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

The original owner told me that *Lealea* means "Starlight" which comes from the Albin four pointed star logo. However we have since learned that Lealea may also mean - irresponsible or giddy. We like them both.

Either way, we were surprised to learn that we are the only USCG documented yacht with that name.


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

When Barney won a houseboat on the Flintstones, he and Fred mashed up the words Nautical and Seaworthy and came up with "Nau-Sea". Still remember Wilma's reaction to that one.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

*RENAISSANCE*

_Renaissance, as a cultural movement, encompasses a flowering of literature, science, art, religion, and politics, and a resurgence of learning based on classical sources._

And so did it really teach me.
Literature: I had to hit the books to get a clue as to what the heck was happening.
Science That's what sailing is all about.
Art That's navigation.
religion That's what you get in a 30 knot blow.
politics Ever sit in on a committee meeting?
learning My boat taught me a lot to say the least.

Dick


----------



## Fessalo (Oct 4, 2011)

I always feel sorry for sailboats on the hard during sailing season so as soon as I laid eyes on my Contessa the first name which crossed my mind stuck...FESSALO... French for BUM IN THE WATER.
My dingy, naturally, was named II FESSALO...2 bums in the water!!!!


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

Our boat is named "Smitty". My Grandmother was the one who got my whole family into the ocean. My oldest memories are of me on the beach playing with Sandy, my grandparents dog. My Grandmother even painted a picture of me with Sandy on a beach on the Cape. We wanted to honor her memory with our boat. Since this is our "training" boat for when we retire and sail away, we named the boat after her childhood nickname; her name is Lorianne Smith. 

The worst stinkpot names I have seen are Pole Dancer (and his wife looked like a pole dancer), Ghetto Fabulous and Mine's Bigger.


----------



## Bamazeb (Sep 13, 2011)

WILLIWAH........Eskimo for hurricane, Typhoon or Cyclone


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

My boats named TRYSAIL

The previous owner named her that and it remained that way for 30 years now. I think he told me he was trying to sell smaller boats (Flying Scotts??) as a side business when he purchased the boat.

There is no trysail on board and most people have never even heard of one so they often ask if it has three sails.

There is only one other TRYSAIL out there that I know of and that is the previous owners new boat, a Catalina 34.

The boat is not in Milford, CT either...lol I'm just too lazy to change it. Plus it's a good conversation starter.... "Soooo your from Milford"...... Also, the P.O. is a hell of a nice guy and must be fairly well known in the Long Island Sound sailing circles because not a year goes by that someone doesn't dingy over in an anchorage looking for him


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Bamazeb said:


> WILLIWAH........Eskimo for hurricane, Typhoon or Cyclone


Sail in circles a lot, do you?? :laugher

Given that "hurricane", "typhoon" or "cyclone" could also refer to "a slow-moving depression".. you've got to watch out for names like that!


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Moment of Zen*

The Admiral and I watch The Daily Show with Jon Stewart every night that it is on. They always end the show with a segment called 'Your Moment of Zen' which is usually a video of some public figure saying something stupid (there's never a shortage of those) or a monkey washing a cat... you get the idea.

The Admiral suggested the name and I loved it for 3 reasons:
1. It was her idea.
2. It is a cool name.
3. It contains a reference to a sailing term, righting moment.

I have yet to see another boat with the same name.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Re Metau

We got it from the book The Last Navigator by Steve Thomas (guy from This Old House). It is about Pacific island people and how they were able to navigate for thousands of miles without instruments.

Re Metau is the name of the group of islands in the Islands of Yap. The people there are called the Re Metau which means People of the Sea.


----------



## bgeddes (Jul 11, 2010)

> I always thought a good, un-PC name for a sailboat would be "Amish Speedboat." Obviously it would have to be motorless.


I have seen, with my own two eyes with the Admiral as a witness a truck full of Amish folks launch a cuddy cabin boat at our lake. We could not believe our eyes.

My neighbors have had a few boats. There first was a very small sailboat they took to a local lake with an overlooking restaurant. One day, after a difficult day of sailing, they we stuck had to be towed across the lake by another boat.

At dinner in the restaurant, the waitress asked, "Did you see those two fools in that sailboat?" There boats are Two Fools, Two Fools II, and Two Fools III.

My father was a plank holder on the USS Chicago CG-11. They nicknamed her Big Windy, for the Windy City. My boat is Lil' Windy. An ode to the father I lost a few years ago.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

treilley said:


> Our Person 28 - "Aeolus" which means Leisure in Scotch Gaelic...................................


I've seen several sailboats named "Aeolus". It may mean Leisure in Scottish Gaelic, but it is also a name for the god of winds in Greek mythology.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you know how kids lose 15 or 20% of their education over the summer?

A few years ago I wrote a book: _Summer Boost, Fun and Interesting Ways to Prevent the Summer Academic Setback_. I never tried to get a publisher as there were other projects to work on. It was a natural name for the boat. It was my wife's idea, since it always bothers me a bit that I didn't get it published. (It's so needed!)

When I called my wife to ask her what she wanted for a hailing port, she replied "A town with the word 'beach' in it."

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

imagine2frolic said:


> Once the main is up it should explain itself.....*IMAGINE*.........i2f


I met John Lennon on the beach in Montauk. He stayed there for the month of August 1976 or 1977. He was walking with his wife and son. My older brother and I were out surfing and saw them walking down the beach. I said "Let's run and say hi." (Or something like that.) And my brother said "No, let's wait until they turn around to come back and then get something for them to sign." We surfed for another 40 minutes or so, watching them go and then come back. Then we ran to the house to get paper and a pen. Funny, I remember that day as clear as a bell. The water was clear and velvety smooth to my eyes and welcome against my skin. August water when your only 14 and life is simple.

I'll never forget what John Lennon said. He asked me my name as he signed a piece of paper for an autograph. I answered. Then he said, in that famous accent, "Well Brad, may all your kids be huuuman." I suppose he was grappling with global warming, society's ills or some such, for him to say that.

Fond memories. It was a sad day when he was murdered.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)




----------

